# AL24 led for BDCI3800 blu ray player



## mfranqui (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a Denon DVD-BDCI3800 Blu ray player. The AL24 led indicator began to blink.
Is this a connection problem? (the cables connections are ok).

Thank you for your time.
Marcel.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there any kind of issue associated with the blinking? I take it that it didn't blink before?


----------



## mfranqui (Jan 31, 2007)

The sound is normal as usual, and it is the first time that the AL24 led began to blink.


----------

